# Michigan - New Holland L185 Skid Loader



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

New Holland L185 skid loader for sale. We are the original owner since new. Unit has 840 hours. Excellent condition, has been stored indoors since new. Good tires. Factory cab, heat, and 2 speed. Excellent plow machine. Machine was just serviced with oil change, lube, etc. Asking $22,500. Located in Auburn Hills, Michigan.

Also have 8 foot ProTech snow pusher. Good shape. Asking $1,500.

If interested please send message or reply.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

New price lowered by $2,000. Asking $20,500 for the skid steer.


----------

